# Worldmark Pagosa - Unit Selection Question/Help



## barco13 (Aug 23, 2021)

Good morning.  I am trying to decide on a 1bd unit in Pagosa Springs and wanted to solicit some feedback if possible.  Is the main difference between the 1bd suites vs standard 1bd the size of the units and smaller appliances?  Maybe fireplace/jetted tub too.  Looks like the 1bd Ptarmigan notes the size too while the 1bd regular (non-suite) Village Pointe does not.  Kind of wondering if the only attraction to the 1bd Ptarmigan would be fireplace and appliance size since the unit is small.  Thanks!

*One Bedroom Suite - Village Pointe: *King in master, sleeper sofa in living area. Mini kitchen with smaller than normal appliances. No fireplace or jetted tub. Smaller than typical unit and may require stairs for entry. Maximum occupancy 4.
*One Bedroom - Village Pointe: *King in master, sleeper sofa in living area. No fireplace. May require stairs for entry. Maximum occupancy 4.

*One Bedroom Suite - Ptarmigan: *Queen in master, sleeper sofa in living area. Mini kitchen with smaller than normal appliances. No fireplace or jetted tub. Smaller than typical unit. Maximum occupancy 4.
*One Bedroom - Ptarmigan: *Queen in master, sleeper sofa in living area. Smaller than typical unit. Maximum occupancy 4


----------



## TomCO (Aug 23, 2021)

Hello!
Unfortunately, I have found the WM website lacking when it comes to the available detail on the variety of bookable units at WM Pagosa. Here is the HOA website which gives better information on the individual properties under the menu tab.
http://wyndhampagosa.net

We have a 2 bedroom loft unit (looks like a 3 level cabin near the lake) reserved in Eagles Loft for early October. Hopefully the aspen colors are still blazing at that point.

Hope this helps!


----------



## barco13 (Aug 23, 2021)

TomCO said:


> Hello!
> Unfortunately, I have found the WM website lacking when it comes to the available detail on the variety of bookable units at WM Pagosa. Here is the HOA website which gives better information on the individual properties under the menu tab.
> http://wyndhampagosa.net
> 
> ...


Thanks so much!  This is great information.


----------



## barco13 (Aug 25, 2021)

Interestingly enough, I don't see what the advantage of the Ptarmigan would be over the Village Pointe Suite.  I may be looking at this wrong, but it appears the 1bd Ptarmigan with Queen is only 396 sq ft vs Village Pointe Suite (King?) at 452 sq ft.  Basing this off the bed size which appears to be off slight on HOA website maybe.  EDIT - with the 1bd Ptarmigan being slightly higher points.


----------



## Mongoose (Aug 25, 2021)

barco13 said:


> Interestingly enough, I don't see what the advantage of the Ptarmigan would be over the Village Pointe Suite.  I may be looking at this wrong, but it appears the 1bd Ptarmigan with Queen is only 396 sq ft vs Village Pointe Suite (King?) at 452 sq ft.  Basing this off the bed size which appears to be off slight on HOA website maybe.  EDIT - with the 1bd Ptarmigan being slightly higher points.


I have heard that Ptamigan is very tired.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 27, 2021)

TomCO said:


> Hello!
> Unfortunately, I have found the WM website lacking when it comes to the available detail on the variety of bookable units at WM Pagosa.



I wouldn’t disagree.  However, the WM Pagosa page has been vastly improved over what it used to be.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 27, 2021)

I'm here now.  Perigrine is visibly receiving an update -- the parking lot for several units is busy with dumpsters of "the old stuff" and boxes of "the new stuff."  I wish WM could still book that section!!  We really enjoyed those units for the large kitchen.

Looks like Eagle Loft refurb is complete.  All the units look great from the outside ... and I'm betting they are good on the inside, now, too.

Village Pointe, where we are now, continues to show wear.  The units are ready for a serious refurb ... but the view of the water is soooo lovely!

Teal Landing looks great from the outside ... and we had a great stay there a few years back ... but a friend staying there now suggests that the section is falling behind in housekeeping.  She requested a second clean and still felt the room wasn't clean.  Ultimately, she just did it herself ... and the problems should described weren't "over the top" picky ... sounded pretty straightforward and reasonable.

All the roads and driveways could use some TLC ... watch for the potholes and uneven patch upon patch upon patch ....

EDITED TO ADD:  Why can't I book a Village Pointe 2BR unit?  I can book the two halves individually ... but can't book the pair as a 2BR?


----------



## james234298 (Oct 28, 2021)

I grew up on Lawn Guyland, pretty much the complete opposite side of the state. I live in Minnesota now, but I'm still a city boy. Looking forward to your posts here.


----------

